# Weatherstripping-door won't close



## Aziegler (Jul 4, 2011)

The Gas Co came out and "weatherized" my home. Now the front door and interior garage door won't close without being slammed. Any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Call them back and have them redo it.
If they installed metal strips that just have screws in oval shaped holes you may be able to back the screws out a little and pull them back away from the door.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would call them back also as the door shouldn't have to be slammed, but it will be harder to close or the weather stripping won't work well, unless it is magnetic, then there shouldn't be any new resistance.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aziegler said:


> The Gas Co came out and "weatherized" my home. Now the front door and interior garage door won't close without being slammed. Any suggestions?


Sounds like they installed a compression weatherstriping on a wood or fiberglass door. While there should be minor pressure involved in closing it, it shouldn't need to be slammed. 
They just need to move it back a bit to get the correct position.


----------

